# Tang Alternative for 40 gallons tank



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

What's alternative out there for Tang that look and behave like them (like to graze and swim), but smaller in size so I can keep in 40 gallons tank?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Maybe Dwarf Angels? Then there's Damsels, Chromis...


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I got flame back Pygmy angels $88


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Even dwarf angels need more than 40 gallons. You need to go smaller. Small gobies, small blennies, slender Anthias. Assessors would be good. If you want algae grazers try tail spot blennies, bi colour or lawnmower blennies.
If you want dither fish that swim in the open, any of the small Anthias, but they are tricky to get through quarantine.....Lori, purple queen, smithvanzi, waitai all like open water and will school. But they don't eat algae.
Fire gobies, mandarin gobies, Randall's, Dracula, long fin, all are the right size, but don't necessarily swim in open water.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

carl said:


> I got flame back Pygmy angels $88


I heard that they nip on corals.

What's other alternative that look similar and behave similar but don't nip on corals?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

canadianeh said:


> I heard that they nip on corals.
> 
> What's other alternative that look similar and behave similar but don't nip on corals


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

TBemba said:


> https://bluesuitmom.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/hexbug_image_aquabot-clown-fish-group.jpg


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol great gif. Lol oh Jim carry where did you go?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Small chervon tang , or joculator Anglefish perfect


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

zoapaly said:


> Small chervon tang , or joculator Anglefish perfect


Chevron tang can grow up to 11" so this won't be a good fit

Who sells Joculator Angelfish in Toronto? I think they are pretty rare.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

canadianeh said:


> Chevron tang can grow up to 11" so this won't be a good fit
> 
> Who sells Joculator Angelfish in Toronto? I think they are pretty rare.


I have joculator if you interested pm me


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

What you guys think of multi color angelfish? Are they really expensive?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Not expensive but it very hard to keep , same like Colin's


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

I am going to get flame angelfish ot tahitian flame angelfish. Do they just nips SPS polyps? I read that they don't bother softies and LPS?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

They don't but make sure you feed it well , beautiful fish


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+2730+455&pcatid=455

how about Cherub pygmy angelfish?

Are they nipping on corals? Much lesser risk than a dwarf Flame angelfish?
Some people suggested so.


----------



## szl (Sep 18, 2015)

I have had 2 flame angels that ate my lps.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can keep zebrasoma sp. tangs (yellow, purple, sailfin, etc) while they're small in a <40g tank - it'll take a little while for them to get to the 6-7" range where they'll be too big for the tank, but you can always swap for a smaller fish when it comes time. 

The key thing with tangs is to give them enough opportunity to graze - the absolute space doesn't matter so much as the opportunity to pick over rock and feed constantly as they do in the wild. They need lots of space in the wild because of the nature of the way they feed, but in an aquarium, they need only to recieve sufficient space for the absolute size of the fish and plenty of feeding areas. 

Get a 2-3" yellow tang and keep it well fed, and it'll be happy in a 40g. Just remmeber that a time will come when it'll need to be rehomed.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

ameekplec. said:


> You can keep zebrasoma sp. tangs (yellow, purple, sailfin, etc) while they're small in a <40g tank - it'll take a little while for them to get to the 6-7" range where they'll be too big for the tank, but you can always swap for a smaller fish when it comes time.
> 
> The key thing with tangs is to give them enough opportunity to graze - the absolute space doesn't matter so much as the opportunity to pick over rock and feed constantly as they do in the wild. They need lots of space in the wild because of the nature of the way they feed, but in an aquarium, they need only to recieve sufficient space for the absolute size of the fish and plenty of feeding areas.
> 
> Get a 2-3" yellow tang and keep it well fed, and it'll be happy in a 40g. Just remmeber that a time will come when it'll need to be rehomed.


no tang for me.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...455&pcatid=455

how about Cherub pygmy angelfish?

Are they nipping on corals? Much lesser risk than a dwarf Flame angelfish?
Some people suggested so.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a cherub angel in a 30G. Wonderful little fish... eats algae like a tang doesn't seem to bother the corals..


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

angelfish is 50/50 when it comes to nipping at corals IME..


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

I am thinking of taking my chance and get dwarf flame angelfish. I like the color much more than pygmy angelfish. 

I wonder if I can keep both in my 40 gallons tank.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

They would be fine together


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

carl said:


> They would be fine together


do you have both in stock?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Just the flame back $88


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

carl said:


> Just the flame back $88


when you are going to have dwarf flame angel and pygmy cherub angel?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Pygmy cherubs maybe march, flames not sure, depends


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

carl said:


> Pygmy cherubs maybe march, flames not sure, depends


I will take both for sure if you can get them both at the same time. I read that you need to at angels at the same time to make sure they are not territorial toward each other.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

You don't need to put them in at the same time, put the new fish in a cage for a week so that when you let him out the other fish don't remember that it hasn't always been there, lol, fish aren't that smart.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

carl said:


> You don't need to put them in at the same time, put the new fish in a cage for a week so that when you let him out the other fish don't remember that it hasn't always been there, lol, fish aren't that smart.


Is there anyway you can check with your supplier if they both can come at the same time? That way they both will be finished your QT at the same time too.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I can check but it's highly unlikely that I would have both at the same time


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

carl said:


> I can check but it's highly unlikely that I would have both at the same time


please do let me know


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

canadianeh said:


> I am going to get flame angelfish ot tahitian flame angelfish. Do they just nips SPS polyps? I read that they don't bother softies and LPS?


It's more of "when will they nip coral" previous experience with dwarf angel's (coral beauty and bluefin dwarf - not at the same time) It's sorta of inevitable, however maybe the captive bred coral beauty will prove different? I went with a lawnmower blenny and tomini tang, this has been the best algae grazer tag team! (previous tank)


----------

